# Emirates/Dnata Recruitment?



## Kad (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi All
Like they say in therapy "it's been some time since my last thread" just wondered if anyone had any update/gossip on Emirates/Dnata recruitment? I've asked the Q before just to try and confirm what the HR dept had been telling me. Long term recruitment freeze and all that.

I've kinda put it to the back of my mind and if the job comes on-line then so be it, but I still want to make the move out there with the family regardless. I've been following the threads and updates on business web sites saying it's really bad etc but still determined to make the move.
I'd really appreciate any help/off-line assistance, I'll happily make my CV available in the hope someone can offer on the best way to go about sourcing an appropriate managemnt position, seems to be really dificult trying to do it remotely from here in the UK. 
Based on the info on the threads I would certainly not rule out the surrounding areas, AD etc?


----------

